# The Myth of Osteoporosis, Creating a "Disease" to Sell More Prescription Drugs



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

Years ago I was urged by a doctor to get a bone scan and was diagnosed with "Osteopenia".  They wanted me to increase my calcium supplemental intake and come back for another scan.  Well, knowing that calcium can block arteries and cause strokes, I didn't increase it at all, in fact I stopped taking any calcium supplements.  Instead I've been using vitamin D3, vitamin k2 and exercise for bone health.  Interesting article here, we're not "diseased", we are just aging.

Full article here: http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/arb...nto-a-disease/





*Osteoporosis Myth: The Dangers of High Bone Mineral Density*

By Sayer Ji
GreenMedInfo.com

*The present-day definitions of Osteopenia and Osteoporosis were arbitrarily conceived by the World Health Organization (WHO) in the early 90′s and then projected upon millions of women’s bodies seemingly in order to convince them they had a drug-treatable, though symptomless, disease.*

Osteopenia (1992) and Osteoporosis (1994) were formally identified as skeletal diseases by the WHO as bone mineral densities (BMD) 1 and 2.5 standard deviations, respectively, below the peak bone mass of an average young adult Caucasian female, as measured by an x-ray device known as Dual energy X-ray absorptiometry. 

This technical definition, now used widely around the world as the gold standard, is disturbingly inept, and as we shall see, likely conceals an agenda that has nothing to do with the promotion of health.

*Deviant Standards: Aging Transformed Into a Disease*

A ‘standard deviation’ is simply a quantity calculated to indicate the extent of deviation for a group as a whole, i.e. within any natural population there will be folks with higher and lower biological values, e.g. height, weight, bone mineral density, cholesterol levels. 

The choice of an average young adult female (approximately 30-year old) at peak bone mass in the human lifecycle as the new standard of normality _for all women 30 or older_, was, of course, not only completely arbitrary but also highly illogical. After all, why should a 80-year old’s bones be defined as “abnormal” if they are less dense than a 30-year old’s?

Within the WHO’s new BMD definitions the aging process is redefined as a disease, and these definitions targeted women, much in the same way that menopause was once redefined as a “disease” that needed to be treated with synthetic hormone replacement (HRT) therapies; that is, before the whole house of cards collapsed with the realization that by “treating” menopause as a disease the medical establishment was causing far more harm than good, e.g. heart disease, stroke and cancer.

As if to fill the void left by the HRT debacle and the disillusionment of millions of women, the WHO’s new definitions resulted in the diagnosis, and subsequent labeling, of millions of healthy middle-aged and older women with what they were now being made to believe was another “health condition,” serious enough to justify the use of expensive and extremely dangerous bone drugs (and equally dangerous mega-doses of elemental calcium) in the pursuit of increasing bone density *by any means necessary.*

One thing that cannot be debated, as it is now a matter of history, is that this sudden transformation of healthy women, who suffered no symptoms of “low bone mineral density,” into an at-risk, treatment-appropriate group, served to generate billions of dollars of revenue for DXA device manufacturers, doctor visits, and drug prescriptions around the world.

​


----------



## Judi.D (Apr 23, 2014)

I am curious did you have another scan and did it show improvement SB?


----------



## rt3 (Apr 23, 2014)

above article is inaccurate at best and wrong in a couple of places.  an 80 year old is only defined as low, if they are below the standard for an 80 year old.

parathyroid hormone is extremely efficient in calcium and phosphorous absorption, unless there is some type of cancer involved vit d3 doesn't do much, however there are 190 metabolites of d3 and some make thyroid more efficient. K2 is very important in bone density, but hard to get, but the most important ones are testosterone, thyroid, and the proper ratio of bio -identical hormones, which the author confuses with synthetics. Over 50,000 women dies last year alone because of low estradiol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

No Judi, because it's not that important to me, I wouldn't have gotten the first scan if I wasn't talked into it by the doctor.  I avoid any x-rays and radiation whenever I can.  My mother and my mother in law both suffered with broken hips in their old age.  My mother in law took an oyster calcium supplement daily, and my mother didn't take any.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

Rt3, I appreciate your opinion, but I know that you are involved with Cenegenics and a big fan of hormone therapy.  I personally would not be interested in using hormones synthetic or not.  Also, I have no problem with normal aging and the effect it has on ones body.  Point is, bones in an elderly person would not be the same as a young person.  It is not a disease that needs treatment.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

The health scares are really blatantly disgusting.  My latest favorite is "Non-24" the circadian rhythm disorder.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

*Sluggish Cognitive Tempo*...yeah, give it a name and get out the prescription pads.  These kids aren't doped up enough with all the ADD, ADHD drugs, etc. Let's line the pockets of the drug companies with some new pharmaceuticals here, to heck with the children.  http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/12/h...purs-research-and-debate.html?ref=health&_r=0


----------



## rt3 (Apr 23, 2014)

opinion based on 30 years of pharmacist, Doctor of Pharmacy and 10 years in bio-identical hormones, (please don't confuse the two) licensed in 10 states, and 2 clinical licenses. 
I'm not sure what not the disease needs treatment means. I worked in the non end of hormones until I saw the amazing things they could do. I am not writing this  internet to specifically sway you one way or the other, nor do I represent any commercial interest, but simply to direct other readers and in a dialog manner give some foundation to some of the pros and cons. Over that period of time I have talked to literally thousands of people who have had their life turned around-- can you say that?
bones would not be the same in an elderly person compared to a younger person has no meaning. what ever the shape or condition of the bones are in-- doesn't mean one has to accept it. I don't mean to be mean or rude, --- but opinion untempered by fact is ignorance.
Have you ever asked someone who is on hormone therapy-- if they were willing to give it up?
aging is most specifically a disease that needs treatment, and the search and discovers will go on with you or without you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

No, lol, I can't say that I've talked to literally thousands of people who have turned their lives around.  All I'm saying is that aging is a very natural thing that doesn't need a 'cure', unless of course you have the need to seek one.  Let the "search and discovers" go on without me, it doesn't bother me at all, and I'm sorry if I upset you...didn't mean to, really.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

*Osteoporosis Drugs Doing More Harm Than Good*

Here's more information.  I didn't go for the second scan because I didn't want to subject myself to more radiation, also, regardless of the result, I didn't plan on taking any prescription drugs for bone loss...



> *Fosamax Linked to Serious Bone Problems*
> 
> Fosamax, again a drug used to strengthen bones, is associated with so many detrimental bone side effects it boggles the mind.
> Ironic is an understatement.
> ...


​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)

That Guy said:


> The health scares are really blatantly disgusting.  My latest favorite is "Non-24" the circadian rhythm disorder.



It's funny TG, I've never heard of this disorder before, but since you mentioned it, last night I noticed a commercial on the radio last night for a pharmaceutical drug to treat it...https://www.hetlioz.com/?gclid=COeO8OPR-b0CFecWMgodp0QAHw .  I wonder why people have to use this drug with harmful side effects,  when they can just buy over-the-counter Melatonin, which has been safely used by many shift workers and travelers who have their rhythms out of whack.  Soon Melatonin will probably be off the shelves, and an expensive prescription will be needed.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

Of course, thanks to people like ol' Al Fleming we enjoy life-saving penicillin and more.  But, one cannot deny the obvious and blatant money grubbing of the pharmacon cartel.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's funny TG, I've never heard of this disorder before, but since you mentioned it, last night I noticed a commercial on the radio last night for a pharmaceutical drug to treat it...https://www.hetlioz.com/?gclid=COeO8OPR-b0CFecWMgodp0QAHw .  I wonder why people have to use this drug with harmful side effects,  when they can just buy over-the-counter Melatonin, which has been safely used by many shift workers and travelers who have their rhythms out of whack.  Soon Melatonin will probably be off the shelves, and an expensive prescription will be needed.



Had been hearing for awhile on the radio while driving home after work.  At first, there was no mention of what it was about;  just to ask your doctor.  Then, lately, they finally started mentioning the "wonderful" cure . . . with, now get THIS, the side effect of causing nightmares.  Great.  I can't sleep and now I get to enjoy nightmares instead while destroying my liver...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

rt3 said:


> opinion based on 30 years of pharmacist, Doctor of Pharmacy and 10 years in bio-identical hormones,



rt3, I highly respect your education, career and experience and if I'm ever found on the ground near death please shoot me the juice.  But would you not agree there is collusion within the medical fields to push chemicals down our throats?


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2014)

> (quote from SeaBreeze
> Years ago I was urged by a doctor to get a bone scan and was diagnosed  with "Osteopenia".  They wanted me to increase my calcium supplemental  intake and come back for another scan.  Well, knowing that calcium can  block arteries and cause strokes, I didn't increase it at all, in fact I  stopped taking any calcium supplements.  Instead I've been using  vitamin D3, vitamin k2 and exercise for bone health.  Interesting  article here, we're not "diseased", we are just aging.)




I have osteoporosis and take calcium and vitamin D daily, also walk as often as I can.  The bones in my lower  back
are thinning and weak and my mother suffered from the same condition so I presume it is hereditary.

I had never heard that calcium can block arteries and cause strokes.  Now I am afraid because having a stroke is one of my
worst fears.  I am not afraid of being dead, but I am afraid of being half dead and having no quality of life.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2014)

I try to eat foods containing vitamin K and below is a site listing  the best foods containing this vitamin.


http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=112


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 25, 2014)

Lets face it, we are all doing the best we can to remain healthy and enjoy living a life we view as full of quality. Just like an old car, our bodies after time, don't run as efficiently as before. We each have had different life experiences and make independent choices about the health care options offered by the medical community. Knowledge is absolutely a great thing to possess, for making the best decision available. But in the end those choices are personal and I respect each individual's decision to select what treatment, care, or lack thereof, that is best for themselves in any given situation.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Raw Reserve from Whole foods contains the highest amt. of k2 Ive found yet (reasonable cost.) butter and meat from GRASS fed cows contains the highest amts. also
vit. k2 is much better than vit. D for bone density.

Don't really know what you mean by collusion. You will have to define it. It your talking about Ricco act or racketeering, or controlling the vertical distribution the answer is no.
If your talking about having board meetings, talking with other pharmas and maximizing profits, I will say your definition is naïve and somewhat simple. 
If you talking about destroying and raping the earth as bad as the energy companies, I can hear you, but they don't do that either. 

the term osteo simply means bone, blast, clast , and porisis are simply conditions-- don't but so much into it.

the greatest medical advance yet made is called PCR or polymerase chain reactions. these allow the synthesis or organic materials with medicinal uses. You can't by any standard of any argument contend that synthetic insulins are not a boon to those in need. 

During the synthetic phase of drug development (70 thru 90) it was thought that we could go into the lab, with knowledge about the physiology and construct drugs to help those folks who had serious needs. As the side effect profiles became more known, the restrictions of on drugs official use also grew. It is the pressure from the consumer that causes off label use not the medical field. this is particularly true of hormones, (HGH and test. especially).  

Current research is showing Ca supplements to be less beneficial in bone density than previous thought
Current research is showing testosterone to be far more beneficial in bone density than previous, especially in women. 

Calcium, magnesium, and, zinc are still a good supplement especially if you have leg cramps and headaches.

The calcium buffer system, and the ratio of that is the most important one in your body, due calcium channel ion activity and the role thyroid plays in it.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't confuse Vit. K and k2,  Vit.K increases clotting time and is found in most folates containing vegtables.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 25, 2014)

1-to make a decision about one's health using the knowledge at hand is good
2-to make a decision contrary to a better decision is sad.
3-to have someone else make a decision based on number 2 is a tragedy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree that K2 is the preferred form of the vitamin to take, I've been using Nature's Plus organic whole food k2 (m7) dose is 120 mcg., gluten-free and vegan.  I agree that Magnesium is very good for muscles and leg cramps, I use the supplement Mag Citrate and the Magnesium Oil for topical application for quick relief from cramps like charleyhorses.


----------



## Rainee (May 4, 2014)

All these are interesting.. I`d rather try to get all supplements from fresh foods rather than take vitamins and supplements.. but magnesium , zinc tablets I do take for zinc is a good immune system booster I take it when I get a head cold and it really helps.. magnesium is great I`ll have to find foods that are rich in them so I don`t have to take tablets I`d love to get off taking my blood pressure meds its got that hydrochlorothiazide.. which I know is a diuretic.. and I also know it makes the muscles in the legs weak .. one of the side effects of it is that plus tingling and numbing in the fingers.. my doc says it doesnt cause that but searching on the net says that so , ahh well ! I`ll keep looking to see what I can do . to go with out.. not game to just go cold turkey.. as the saying goes..but its great to have a place where you can discuss these sort of things.. thanks so much ..


----------



## d0ug (May 4, 2014)

Calcium and magnesium work together if you don't have a balance they won't work correctly. A calcium build in the arteries is caused by a lack of magnesium and not to much calcium. Most people in fact are calcium deficient but doctor in their misguided thinking when they see calcium build up in veins or as stones they want you to cut out calcium. Well all that calcium in the arteries and stones came from your bones and teeth and not what you ate. In fact you need more calcium to put back in your bones and teeth but it needs to be with the other co factors like magnesium, copper, and vitamin D.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2014)

I would agree with the idea of them (who is them anyway, lol) making things up to sell more drugs, or for whoever to make more money.  On the other hand, I think growing old can be a "disease" in itself, our bodies are depleted because things, just wear out.  So I believe there are "good" things we can put back to help with aging more comfortably.  One is the gelatin thing I read about recently, but I am always looking for healthy ways to "put back" what is diminishing, not using drugs. 

 There are a lot of healthy ways to remedy illnesses, or aching bones etc. but I for one, in younger years, was too lazy to look into alternatives, it was way easier to pop a pill for something.  It was easier than trying to find a preventative for something.  I believe I am carrying a pacemaker around because of a drug called Seldane I took for about 2 years to remedy allergies.  I couldn't prove it, I waited too long after the fact.  I didn't even know Seldane had been taken off the shelves/banned, whatever, after I had already stopped taking it.

I always have to say though, that I do believe in good, conventional medicine, just not in a pill for everything.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2014)

Rainee said:


> All these are interesting.. I`d rather try to get all supplements from fresh foods rather than take vitamins and supplements.. but magnesium , zinc tablets I do take for zinc is a good immune system booster I take it when I get a head cold and it really helps.. magnesium is great I`ll have to find foods that are rich in them so I don`t have to take tablets I`d love to get off taking my blood pressure meds its got that hydrochlorothiazide.. which I know is a diuretic.. and I also know it makes the muscles in the legs weak .. one of the side effects of it is that plus tingling and numbing in the fingers.. my doc says it doesnt cause that but searching on the net says that so , ahh well ! I`ll keep looking to see what I can do . to go with out.. not game to just go cold turkey.. as the saying goes..but its great to have a place where you can discuss these sort of things.. thanks so much ..



Hi Rainee, 

You and I are very much on the same page.  I wanted to tell you about apple cider vinegar, but I am betting you know about it's help with colds/sinus infections?  It worked miracles on me, and only a tablespoon in water.  

I just liked what you had to say, there are going to be times when we "have" no choice but to take a drug/prescription, but meanwhile, we can be searching for those alternatives for ourselves, our GPs don't generally prescribe non-prescription things, although I have had a doctor do that.  

I so wish health insurance covered chiropractors, and I can't think of the name of doctors that prescribe natural herbs or nutrients.  I know we are up against it in that respect as well though, getting healthy things from gardens, just read a post on soil lately.  We can't win for losing seems like.  Denise


----------



## d0ug (May 4, 2014)

He is a few alternatives
  The alternatives are many there are many spices and herbs that have anti inflammatory capabilities black pepper, basil, cardamom, cayenne, chamomile, chives, cilantro, cinnamon, cloves, garlic, ginger, parsley, nutmeg, rosemary, and turmeric.
  There are many essential oils that also are anti inflammatory
  Thyme, rose, clove, eucalyptus, bergamot, and fennel.
  Mineral baths and there is nothing like an Epsom salts bath to relieve aching muscles.
  There is also PEMF [pulsed electromagnetic field] this is a surprising simple unit that puts out a magnetic field of a split second when that goes through the body changes happen it increases blood flow and breaks up clustered blood cells also in the blood it causes a micro current which is strong enough to kill pathogens but not healthy cells. I have seen personally pain disappear in minuets every migraines and arthritis.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I believe I am carrying a pacemaker around because of a drug called Seldane I took for about 2 years to remedy allergies.  I couldn't prove it, I waited too long after the fact.  I didn't even know Seldane had been taken off the shelves/banned, whatever, after I had already stopped taking it.



Nwlady, that's terrible that you have a pacemaker, and suspect it was from using Seldane.  That was taken off the shelves in '97 for causing heart arrhythmias. 



nwlady said:


> You and I are very much on the same page.  I wanted to tell you about apple cider vinegar, but I am betting you know about it's help with colds/sinus infections?  It worked miracles on me, and only a tablespoon in water.
> I so wish health insurance covered chiropractors, and I can't think of the name of doctors that prescribe natural herbs or nutrients.  I know we are up against it in that respect as well though, getting healthy things from gardens, just read a post on soil lately.  We can't win for losing seems like.  Denise



I've used Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar in the past, and believe in its health benefits also...http://www.naturalnews.com/039501_apple_cider_vinegar_therapeutic_uses_ACV.html .  It would be great if health insurance covered Naturopaths, Holistic Doctors and supplements...I don't think they want us that healthy though.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2014)

Yes, we are forced to go to doctors that "are not" of our own choice, well, some insurances are like that, mine is.  So much wrong in the world, gets overwhelming, and sad


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm still taking the Vitamin K2, 120mcg daily, Nature's Plus Source of Life brand.  Also have increase my vitamin D3 to 5,000IUs daily, Country Life brand, since I understand it's beneficial for avoiding Macular Degeneration also. As I always say, if you want to start taking any supplements, research side effects and drug interactions, especially if you're on prescription drugs for a health condition.  Full article here.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2017/are-you-familiar-with-the-health-benefits-of-vitamin-k/






[video=youtube_share;ET_2w9OOdtY]http://youtu.be/ET_2w9OOdtY[/video]


----------



## Rainee (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all this wonderful posts here and I agree with you New lady that drugs do cause problems thats why my Neuropathy is upon me because of the diuretic drug taken for over 15 yrs .. I`ll be sure to give that apple cider vinegar a go will get a bottle this week .. thanks for the advice of many , will read up and work out things to give a go . will have a further browse of this forum now ... couldnt get in earlier because I spelt the work wrong it wouldn`t accept it .. lol ..


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 9, 2017)

What is so sad is the fact that women who have taken these done density medications are left with the side effects and can't do anything about it. I ran into a old friend of mine from our teen years this past Saturday night. I noticed her teeth were broken and some missing but I didn't say anything. I didn't have to. She told me that she had been trying to find a dentist to fix her some teeth and they won't do it. She said she had taken the medication for bone density and her teeth just crumbled and fell out. Now, dentist are telling her that if she had the rest of her teeth pulled, she will loose her jawbone. Her teeth were so pretty when we were teenagers. This is so tragic that the patients are the ones having to suffer! This makes me so glad I refused to take this mess several years ago. My doctor had asked me why I didn't want to take it and I told him, "I don't like the side effects listed that people are having" and I wasn't going to take it and I didn't!!!


----------



## dearimee (Mar 13, 2017)

I was diagnosed with severe osteoporosis after an xray of the spine wouldn't show the upper back because of it's exaggerated tilt forward. An MIR showed extensive breakdown of the vertebrae where my back bends forward and I have pain. No matter, I wasn't given any meds only advice to "be careful". My dad had the same and his grandmother had a large hump. I got the idea they didn't really believe anything could reverse it and no one suggested a follow-up. So.. I'm of the impression they don't know much about it and are very wrong on some so-called facts like exercise prevents it bc I did high level labor-intensive exercise on my job for 30 yrs. Mine is hereditary and it's just the way it is.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 13, 2017)

The past two Sundays (I think) here on HPR (Hawaii Public Radio) they've had episodes of Freakonomics Radio that dealt with some of the issues within the drug/medical industry.  The bottom line is "follow the money".  

One of the scary bits of information:  The longer your doctor has been in practice the more likely that your treatment will have a bad outcome.  And in the U.S., medical error is the third leading cause of death.  (Cancer and Heart disease are the first two.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2018)

*Thinking of Osteoporosis As Scurvy*

Interesting article that suggests taking vitamin C for osteoporosis as opposed to calcium as many doctors recommend.  I still don't take calcium supplements except for the tiny amount found in my daily multi vitamin, I get enough from foods.  I do take 1,000 mg of vitamin C on most days though, and still keeping up with the k2 and D3 for bones.  Also doing more of the weight bearing exercise for bone strength.  Read the full article here.  



> There’s an epidemic of osteoporosis in older women in the U.S. Each  year, it leads to 1.5 million dangerous—and even fatal—bone fractures.
> But I have always been curious why osteoporosis is virtually unknown in East and Southeast Asian women.
> That’s why two recent Asian studies caught my eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 2, 2018)

I also had a bone density test probably 20 yrs ago and it stated osteopena and I never did much about it, but started taking calcium which I found as I research more, a no no...I found a great little book the magnesium to calcium ratio and read that book, highlighted etc, lent it to people and now take no calcium caps/tabs, take close to 2000mg magnesium daily and 2K Vit C, 5-10K D3 and never another bone density test.   I'm 80 and I believe my bones are strong, my big issue is osteoarthritis and believe from a long life of too much sugar/carbs and lots of dancing and exercise and then a kinda failed hip replacement in 2010....and then the genetics factor...mom and her sisters all lived with OA.

I was seeing a rheumy after  hip replacement for issues from the surgery, complications, and she was  urging me to take calcium and I almost got into a fight with her as I'm saying no, it's magnesium that we need.

I get calcium from my veggies and no dairy here to speak of.  Some coconut milk yogurt.

The only 2 mammograms I had in my early 50's showed calcifications and that too was when I realized no calcium supps.  The fear of those mamms and the false positives women go thru, have to go back to do another mamm....not this gal...I had 2 and no more.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for all that info J....gonna stop taking my calcium too and up the D3 and Mag since I have Osteopena and calcification spots in my breast exams....


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 3, 2018)

Especially when it comes to seniors too many in the medical industry write the patient off in that they won't try treatment a younger person might receive. Sometimes a multi prong approach including exercise and nutrition might help. There isn't necessarily on fix/answer to many conditions. I know many who started exercise in their 70s and 80s and survived several falls without bone damage or if they did their recovery was excellent. Most were on the light/skinny side which helped as well.

Point being seniors, especially those 80 and above are written off or put the medical industry in a tizzy because it's new territory for many docs and they have to come up with a solution/make decisions on their own, not off text book protocol frequently authored by big pharma.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 3, 2018)

Exercise is the best treatment for bone. And of course nutrition. IMO.

For those who can't exercise much even a couple of hand weights is helpful.

Dr.s have been pushing drugs at me for decades now. I don't take any at the moment sine the BP drug recall.
  My dr told me to take Lisipril'spell' and Statins for my lifetime of high blood lipids and a few others. I never put one in my mouth. 
   I told my dr when she got mad I wasn't asking meds, that when my friends stop having heart attacks and surgeries that take the stuff then I'll consider it. 
   I've haven't taken a statin or any other pills except HTZ water pills.
   But I do work around the house and garden,lots of digging, bending and for fun,dancing.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 3, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I also had a bone density test probably 20 yrs ago and it stated osteopena and I never did much about it, but started taking calcium which I found as I research more, a no no...I found a great little book the magnesium to calcium ratio and read that book, highlighted etc, lent it to people and now take no calcium caps/tabs, take close to 2000mg magnesium daily and 2K Vit C, 5-10K D3 and never another bone density test.   I'm 80 and I believe my bones are strong, my big issue is osteoarthritis and believe from a long life of too much sugar/carbs and lots of dancing and exercise and then a kinda failed hip replacement in 2010....and then the genetics factor...mom and her sisters all lived with OA.
> 
> I was seeing a rheumy after  hip replacement for issues from the surgery, complications, and she was  urging me to take calcium and I almost got into a fight with her as I'm saying no, it's magnesium that we need.
> 
> ...




So true. They flattened my breast out like a thin pancake, the first one was the last one for me. That was 35 years ago. I had lumps and pain in my breast but they went away in my 50s. 
  Now to be fair my MIL never met a drug she didn't take, she lived to be 86,but died from drug toxicity in her liver. Of course she may have accidently taken too many. She lived alone at home.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 3, 2018)

MeAgain said:


> So true. They flattened my breast out like a thin pancake, the first one was the last one for me. That was 35 years ago. I had lumps and pain in my breast but they went away in my 50s.
> Now to be fair my MIL never met a drug she didn't take, she lived to be 86,but died from drug toxicity in her liver. Of course she may have accidently taken too many. She lived alone at home.



It's amazing all the mammograms, and who know could be they are causing more breast cancers.   I found Iosol iodine probably 10 yrs ago and have been taking it since for breast health and all body tissues..do research on this issue.

As I see it the pharma and surgery world are highly paid drug and cut em  up pushers.

And yes we do sometimes need to do both but to camp out at doctor's offices, no way from this lady.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 3, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> It's amazing all the mammograms, and who know could be they are causing more breast cancers.   I found Iosol iodine probably 10 yrs ago and have been taking it since for breast health and all body tissues..do research on this issue.
> 
> As I see it the pharma and surgery world are highly paid drug and cut em  up pushers.
> 
> And yes we do sometimes need to do both but to camp out at doctor's offices, no way from this lady.




The medical profession is one of the leading causes of death in America today. 

Now I goto dr.s but I also have a say in my medical care. And do reserach.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 3, 2018)

I have time to think about a lot today in my life and when you think about it.

The patient signs all kinds of waivers letting doctors off the hook on what they do re: drugs and surgeries and procedures, etc.

And we are left with the bills and the side effects and hopefully good results from surgeries, but this not the case always and that's for sure,  100,000's of deaths annually from drug interactions and surgeries. 

I think this thread is about myth of osteoporosis, but another myth I strongly believe is going on is the *cholesterol fear myth -- talk about the damaging statins given out like candy.*


----------

